# Shellac wash coat question



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

I plan to make a wash coat of a mix of 1:1 shellac and alcohol and apply over pine. Then apply a penetrating stain and a topcoat. This is for a TV stand that I am making.

So the questions are:

Is this a OK mix & procedure? (I have been experimenting with Zinsser Amber Shellac and I like the results).

What topcoat should I use or can I stay with the Amber Shellac?


----------



## Knot2square (Jul 11, 2015)

Don't know about mixing the two, but I will tell you that many stains will not penetrate the shellac. I used shellac in this manner as a wood sealer with disastrous results. The stain will adhere to the shellac but will not penetrate and may not give you the finish that you desire.
I have since used a wood sealer, then stain, and then shellac or poly to finish.


----------



## boogalee (Nov 24, 2010)

My favorite lathe turned finish is:
1 part clear shellac (Zinsser)
1 part denatured alcohol
1 part boiled linseed oil.

Alcohol is the cutting agent for shellac.


----------



## dustmagnet (Jul 24, 2012)

Yes you can use DE-WAXED shellac as a sealcoat, Zinsser sealcoat is de-waxed, all other zinsser contains wax. The stain will be a tad lighter with ANY "conditioner". ALWAYS test on scraps.

Mix it 1:1 and slop it on, no special brushes,technique or magic fairy dust is required for this, just not a foam brush, the alcohol will melt it....any way, let it dry then sand it back with 320 grit, not to sand it all off, just keeping the soft spots of blotch prone wood from being.....blotchy.

The best thing is to grab some scrap and play around with it, and again, TEST on scrap, Test on scrap and finally test on scrap.....


----------



## JimSC (Apr 17, 2014)

*Thanks*



JimofSC said:


> I plan to make a wash coat of a mix of 1:1 shellac and alcohol and apply over pine. Then apply a penetrating stain and a topcoat. This is for a TV stand that I am making.
> 
> So the questions are:
> 
> ...


*Thanks for all the good advice. I think I will stick with shellac as the top coat. When completed I will post a pic.*:grin:


----------

